# KARACHI | Quality Tower | +120m | +29 fl | U/C



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Project name: Quality Tower

Architect: Arch Vision Plus

Company: Quality Group

Floors: +29fl + top structure

Height: Not given (approx 110m)

Location: Near Bin Qasim Park, Clifton

Start Date: October 2013

Completion Date: N/A

*Render: *










*Location:*



BQ by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Dlt


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

This tower will appear here.



smfarazm.. said:


> Location of all these highrises in Clifton U/C. Only those highrises which will be visible from this angle.


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Indeed a "quality tower" but I'm surprised it's not a little taller. A bit more height would go well with the design.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Render


----------

